# Greeting



## Zintor (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello my name is zintor live in idaho. My brother and I have been talking about doing some beekeeping. So I came across this website seems to have some good information. I will be doing lots of research here so lots of questions are going to be coming your way hopefully ill be able to find it with out asking. Well hope to talk to you all soon..

Almost for got my brother and I are planing on building are first beehive to cut cost down we are planning on going commical in the future but we figured we better start small see if we even like it be for we go and do anything drastic lol. Anyway thats are plans hopefully everything goes as planed and doesn't get screwed up along the way.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome Zintor, Whether or not you reach the goal of going commercial some day, there will be bumps and rewards along the way. For now, learn as much as you can and make sure you have fun doing it.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome! I have been keeping bees for about a year, and it is a lot of fun. I saw on the news tonight that your Idaho ranked in the top 5 for happiest place to live in the U.S. Must be a lot of beekeepers out there.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome!

This forum is a good place to learn more about bees & beekeeping. I also recommend checking your local library for books & videos. Also, get involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs are great for finding mentors and getting connected with nearby beekeepers. Looks like there's a club not far from you:
http://idabees.org/


----------

